# Interesting infidelity research



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

A recent study from the United States found that most straight men said they would be more distressed by a sexual infidelity without an emotional attachment, while straight women said they would be more upset to discover that their partner had fallen in love with someone else, even if they hadn’t had sex with that person.

A study published in the American Sociological Review found that men who are economically dependent on their wives are more likely to cheat on them. However, when women are the primary breadwinner, they are less likely to cheat on their partner.

Psychology Today reported that studies found women were more likely to be motivated to cheat by dissatisfaction in their primary relationship. Men were more likely to report sex as the primary motivation.

A 2006 study cited by researcher Helen E. Fisher found that women having extramarital affairs were less concerned about hurting their spouse. One hypothesis is that their lower level of marital satisfaction leads them to feel more justified in their infidelity.

A 2013 study discussed by Psychology Today found that couples with shared traits, such as education, income, religion, and interests, are less likely to experience infidelity in their relationship, likely because it increases marital satisfaction.

Infidelity isn’t always related to how happy someone is in a relationship! The Daily Mail reported that a 1985 study found that 56% of men who were unfaithful reported their marriage as being “happy” or “very happy.” Only 34% of women reported the same.

Recent research found that couples who are married or living together were more likely to break up after an infidelity because the victim of a partner’s indiscretion ends the relationship. Conversely, people are less likely to end a relationship based on their own infidelity.

Researchers looking at data from ****** *******, a site that connects people seeking extramarital affairs, found that infidelity was more common with men with an age ending in the number nine. It suggests that people are more likely to be looking at exploring alternatives before milestone birthdays. A similar but smaller effect was found in women.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

And a study done after the movie Jaws found that you are more likely to be attacked by a shark when you are in knee to waist deep water. Less if you are in waist to over your head deep water.

I hate statistical studies.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Greywolf2,

You posted, *A 2006 study cited by researcher Helen E. Fisher found that women having extramarital affairs were less concerned about hurting their spouse. One hypothesis is that their lower level of marital satisfaction leads them to feel more justified in their infidelity.*

I think this is one of the bigger factors in why men don't recover when their wives have affair, they might get an apology, but deep down their wives continue to feel justified about their affairs. 

Just last week my W was defending some woman she doesn't know who is cheating on her husband who works out at my gym and talks with me. She was telling me he didn't pay her enough attention and let the OM get to his wife.

Tamat


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

I found this insightful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xxxSHxYZxxx (Apr 1, 2013)

TAMAT said:


> Greywolf2,
> 
> You posted, *A 2006 study cited by researcher Helen E. Fisher found that women having extramarital affairs were less concerned about hurting their spouse. One hypothesis is that their lower level of marital satisfaction leads them to feel more justified in their infidelity.*
> 
> ...


That's bonkers man

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

TAMAT said:


> Greywolf2,
> 
> You posted, *A 2006 study cited by researcher Helen E. Fisher found that women having extramarital affairs were less concerned about hurting their spouse. One hypothesis is that their lower level of marital satisfaction leads them to feel more justified in their infidelity.*
> 
> ...


Wasn't there a similar conversation a year ago between you and your wife?


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

"Infidelity isn’t always related to how happy someone is in a relationship! The Daily Mail reported that a 1985 study found that 56% of men who were unfaithful reported their marriage as being “happy” or “very happy.” Only 34% of women reported the same."

Not sure that a study that's over 30 years old has much bearing today. But, still interesting overall and the research certainly mirrors my own situation. My H was a serial cheater who claimed it was all about sex. He was dumbfounded at my contention that it would have made more sense to me had he cheated with one woman because he'd fallen in love with her. The problem with the sex only rationale for cheating is that it presumes that the WS is treating his spouse well otherwise, because she's the one he really loves. The OW is just for sex. But in order to cheat, most people can't compartmentalize their feelings to that extent so they end up demonizing in some way the BS. When my H first admitted to the cheating, he thought telling me that he never planned to leave me and that he didn't love the OW would lessen the impact. But he didn't love me then either and treated me like crap. When I pointed out to him that he seemed to actually HATE me during that time, he didn't argue otherwise. It's always about protecting their cushy life and ego when it comes to cheaters. Full disclosure - I eventually had an EA and it was much more about having an emotional connection with someone. Not that I didn't enjoy the sexual banter as well.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Infidelity Stats... how we arrived? Talk about statistical error?

Budding Phycology Master's candidate Jimmy Steel running some ideas by his oh-so-fine Major Professor Dr. Lacy "Loose" Panties... 

---------------

Jimmy: _Hmmm... Let see... I think researching the varied Statistics of Infidelity would be quite interesting?_

Lacy: _Maybe a Doctor's Dissertation in there for you and a juicy research article for me to present in Vegas at next year's convention? 
_
Jimmy: _Hmmm... who do I interview/question so I can crunch the numbers? Bingo, of course, certified Cheaters.
_
Lacy: _Looking a little uncomfortable, but aren't they prone to lie, minimize, mislead? 
_
Jimmy: _Sure they do. But what's that got to do with statistics? And, no one will ever find out anyway!
_
Lacy: Moves over to her office door and turns the lock shut, _Up for Vegas?_


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

farsidejunky said:


> Wasn't there a similar conversation a year ago between you and your wife?


Yes, it's a more or less constant theme of hers, her go to explanation and justification, although others crop up from time to time. To not propose that excuse for other women is to indict herself and to put her in a category with her serial cheating father. 

One of the uses, perhaps abuses, of history is as a justification for the present. It's alot more acceptable for my W to rewrite our history and say that I was spending less time with her, than for her to say she was powerfully attracted to OM and she cheated on me.

Tamat


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

TAMAT said:


> Yes, it's a more or less constant theme of hers, her go to explanation and justification, although others crop up from time to time. To not propose that excuse for other women is to indict herself and to put her in a category with her serial cheating father.
> 
> One of the uses, perhaps abuses, of history is as a justification for the present. It's alot more acceptable my W to rewrite our history and say that I was spending less time with her, than for her to say she was powerfully attracted to OM and she cheated on me.
> 
> Tamat


And are you going to let her get way with the rewrite so she can continue to skate away free?

How do you respond when she defends cheating POS?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

A recent study found that research causes cancer in rats.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> A recent study found that research causes cancer in rats.


Some "professionals" throw out the 80% of couples experience infidelity stat - if that is the case than marriage is a fool's errand...


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I like tater tots. 

Sex/emotional....makes no difference to me. Game over.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't know when I became so jaded but every time I hear a statistic I pick it apart. I find them quite useless most of the time. I need to be convinced and know exactly how they arrived at their conclusion and what variables were taken into consideration and all that crap before I give it any credit whatsoever.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> I don't know when I became so jaded but every time I hear a statistic I pick it apart. I find them quite useless most of the time. I need to be convinced and know exactly how they arrived at their conclusion and what variables were taken into consideration and all that crap before I give it any credit whatsoever.


Have you kept any statistics on how accurate the statistics are that you've picked apart?


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Hope1964 said:


> I don't know when I became so jaded but every time I hear a statistic I pick it apart. I find them quite useless most of the time. I need to be convinced and know exactly how they arrived at their conclusion and what variables were taken into consideration and all that crap before I give it any credit whatsoever.


Yup. How someone picks their test population can have huge consequences on the results.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

TruthSeeker,

You wrote

*And are you going to let her get way with the rewrite so she can continue to skate away free?*

No, this will not go on indefinitely.

*How do you respond when she defends cheating POS? *

Hopefully as I am coaching the guy at my gym on snooping and investigation, I will get to report to my W that he has busted his W and exposed her and her affair partner and etc.

Tamat


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you know why saccharine (the artificial sweetener) was banned. A study found it caused cancer in rats. What they did not reveal is that the rats were given a dose equivalent to a human consuming one whole bottle of saccharine every day for six months.

Statistics can be slanted in so many different ways that they don't resemble reality. Then the authors of the studies see it as their duty to explain what the study means to us lesser mortals. 

It is scary how many people take these studies as gospel.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

TAMAT said:


> Just last week my W was defending some woman she doesn't know who is cheating on her husband who works out at my gym and talks with me. She was telling me he didn't pay her enough attention and let the OM get to his wife.
> 
> Tamat


Have you asked your wife why she defends a dishonorable woman like that?


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

@Bananapeel I understand the kinisy report by Master and Johnson that sparked the "sexual rev" used convicted sex offenders for the basis of their research.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

TAMAT said:


> Just last week my W was defending some woman she doesn't know who is cheating on her husband who works out at my gym and talks with me. She was telling me he didn't pay her enough attention and let the OM get to his wife.


Don't they say if you're a man and you're getting married remember that you're always wrong? Feminism has exasperated this thinking. If a man cheats, he is a dirty dog. If a women cheats, (*sappy voice*) she was unhappy and had to do what's best for her.

I mean look at the following:



Graywolf2 said:


> Psychology Today reported that studies found women were more likely to be motivated to cheat by dissatisfaction in their primary relationship. Men were more likely to report sex as the primary motivation.


I wonder why they don't consider them the same. If men believe the sex in their marriage is lacking in some way, why isn't that considered dissatisfaction in the relationship too? What if their wife, pornstar before the vows were exchanged, suddenly turns to Mother Teresa afterwards? That's relationship dissatisfaction. _But nooo_ men are dogs that only think about sex and that doesn't count. What about women that use sex to get men? Isn't that dog behaviour? NO! How dare you, EM, misogynistic prick!

Just a daily reminder that feminism is one of the banes of modern relationships.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Women in general will find justification or make adjustments for their own actions. This is not to be insulting - its how women are.

If I only give BJ, it's not cheating.
If I come home to my husband at night - then I'm not harming our marriage.
If I ONLY do anal sex, it means I'm still a virgin for my wedding night. (The sex that God can't see - Loop hole)
BJ's don't count as sex. So I only had sex with 4 guys... the other 36 guys I blew, it wasn't sex.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Hope1964 said:


> I don't know when I became so jaded but every time I hear a statistic I pick it apart. I find them quite useless most of the time. I need to be convinced and know exactly how they arrived at their conclusion and what variables were taken into consideration and all that crap before I give it any credit whatsoever.


Oh, Gawd, I was on another relationship forum about 2-3 years back and someone posted this article written based on research performed at a university. I was suspicious and went looking. I found that this "research" was being touted on about 100 websites and had spawned many "serious" articles. After much research of my own, link chasing, etc. I found that the "study" had been performed a college campus and was based on a survey of 24 couples who lived and worked at the university.

I reported my findings, with links, to the other posters on the thread. The thread promptly died.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

TDSC60 said:


> Do you know why saccharine (the artificial sweetener) was banned. A study found it caused cancer in rats. What they did not reveal is that the rats were given a dose equivalent to a human consuming one whole bottle of saccharine every day for six months.
> 
> Statistics can be slanted in so many different ways that they don't resemble reality. Then the authors of the studies see it as their duty to explain what the study means to us lesser mortals.
> 
> It is scary how many people take these studies as gospel.


Actually, it's even worse than that. There have been some reports that came out that showed that they didn't use pathogen free rats in the saccharine study and now they think it wasn't cancer but a bacterial infection (Mycoplasma) that was misdiagnosed as lymphoma.


----------

